# VBA Code in excel



## jatinaroray2k (Nov 25, 2022)

Hi,

Please help me with the below, as I have data for 2 different dates and I need a vba code in excel so if i select a date on the dashboard it would populate the data for the given date only.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Nov 25, 2022)

Welcome to the MrExcel board!

That would involve a lot of manual typing for a helper to set up and test. MrExcel has a tool called “XL2BB” that lets you post samples of your data that will allow us to copy/paste it to our Excel spreadsheets, so we can work with the same copy of data that you are. Instructions on using this tool can be found here: XL2BB Add-in

Note that there is also a "Test Here” forum on this board. This is a place where you can test using this tool (or any other posting techniques that you want to test) before trying to use those tools in your actual posts.


----------



## jatinaroray2k (Nov 28, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> Welcome to the MrExcel board!
> 
> That would involve a lot of manual typing for a helper to set up and test. MrExcel has a tool called “XL2BB” that lets you post samples of your data that will allow us to copy/paste it to our Excel spreadsheets, so we can work with the same copy of data that you are. Instructions on using this tool can be found here: XL2BB Add-in
> 
> Note that there is also a "Test Here” forum on this board. This is a place where you can test using this tool (or any other posting techniques that you want to test) before trying to use those tools in your actual posts.


Hi,

Thank you for your reply.

Please see attached as requested.


----------



## kevin9999 (Nov 29, 2022)

jatinaroray2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


That's not what Peter requested.  He suggested using the XL2BB add in, instead you provided (another) image - which would require just as much typing as your first post...


----------



## jatinaroray2k (Dec 25, 2022)

I tried installing the add in but not getting the options in the ribbon


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 25, 2022)

jatinaroray2k said:


> I tried installing the add in but not getting the options in the ribbon


Have a look at this: Xl2bb got disable


----------



## jatinaroray2k (Monday at 11:56 PM)

Still getting issues installing XL2BB tool...Is by an chance, can i send an excel file to you


----------



## Peter_SSs (Tuesday at 12:15 AM)

jatinaroray2k said:


> by an chance, can i send an excel file to you


No, that would breach #4 of the Forum Rules

You can upload a sample file (any sensitive data removed or disguised) to DropBox, OneDrive etc and provide a public shared link here. Be aware though that many helpers here choose not to download such files or are prevented from doing so by workplace security.



jatinaroray2k said:


> Still getting issues installing XL2BB tool.


Can you tell us at what point in following through the installation and use instructions that you get stuck and exactly what the symptoms are?


----------

